# Riverrat and Fatbass, How does that crow taste?



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

You guys have been slamming the U for weeks and weeks. Running up huge post counts telling everyone how 'Bama was gonna kick ***. Sure am glad to have it settled where it belongs- on the field. Here's the only stat that matters now UTAH - 31 ALABAMA -17

Go ahead and chew them up, feathers and all! :lol: :lol: :lol:    :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

It still wont convince the delusional, and to be honest is sad... :roll:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I cheered for them, but I didn't bet on them. Nice game UTES!!! I think they have a great argument for a national championship...Florida only beat Bama 31-20!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I must admit, with all the pre game hash, Fatbass has taken it like a man. As for you, Riverrat, would you like some cheese? Your team can't win a game this year and your number two gets smashed by the Utes. Its OK, tomorrows another day.... 8)


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't like the Utes at all, but honestly, how can you argue against what they accomplished this season? 

The only argument now is whether this team is better than the 04 team. Either way they both were outstanding. Fortunately for this years group they were given the chance to prove it.

The Utes represented the conference well.

Shane


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


>


 :lol: :lol: Very clever. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

I almost had to eat some of that crow. I came close to thinking the Tide would just man-handle the Utes, but I had just enough faith in the Utes to think if things went just right for them, they could pull off a win. I had no clue they would go in there and pretty much stop Alabama. I actually saw fear in the Bama coaches eyes at one point...either that or disappointment.

Utes get the credit. They just outplayed the Tide from start to finish.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Being a Utes and Dolphins fan, I really enjoyed watching the Utes stomp Alabama and Nick Saban last night. Watching Nick get upset and repeatedly drop the F-bomb was a great belated Christmas present. Thanks for nothing Nick!

Who the hell is John Parker Wilson anyways?


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I am not a Ute fan but I was very impressed with the game last night. After the first 5 minutes of the first quarter Alabama was looking like deer in headlights. The one thing that gets me is in the post game interviews Nick Saban never once credited the Utes with their execution and preparation. He just kept saying that they were building a program. After last night I would say that they have a loooooong way to go! Congrats to the Utes.
Cory


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

saban kinda threw his team under the bus in that interview...saying how they need more depth and better skill players....he's kind of a douche...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

gwailow said:


> Who the hell is John Parker Wilson anyways?


He's the weenie that was on that MTV show "Two a Days".


----------

